# People who are not taking Covid-19 seriously help the spread. Like this Church. 😢



## Becky1951 (Mar 19, 2020)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cb...-of-people-despite-governors-coronavirus-ban/


----------



## win231 (Mar 19, 2020)

I've witnessed this in other activities.  They are probably demonstrating their faith by taking risks to prove God will protect them.


----------



## gennie (Mar 19, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cb...-of-people-despite-governors-coronavirus-ban/



At this stage of the virus crisis, this reminds me of the fundamental snake handling religious groups in Appalachia.  They deliberately do dangerous things in the belief that their God will protect them.


----------



## win231 (Mar 19, 2020)

gennie said:


> At this stage of the virus crisis, this reminds me of the fundamental snake handling religious groups in Appalachia.  They deliberately do dangerous things in the belief that their God will protect them.


Yeah, those wackos were my first thought.


----------



## Manatee (Mar 19, 2020)

The police should require all attendees to supply the name address, etc of their next of kin and their undertaker.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 19, 2020)

Oh good.  Yet another thread that can disintegrate into hateful anti-religious comments.


----------



## Homeschoolie (Mar 19, 2020)

gennie said:


> At this stage of the virus crisis, this reminds me of the fundamental snake handling religious groups in Appalachia.  They deliberately do dangerous things in the belief that their God will protect them.


What a bunch of goofs. They need to be reminded that God (or any flavor of deity) never protected people from Ebola, Spanish Flu, HIV/Aids, Measles, Tuberculosis, Polio, Or the dozen plus other epidemics that have gone through the world population.

Or any other disease mankind has ever experienced!

Monetary fines need to be issued to those who blatantly endanger all of us with their selfish/narcissistic behavior.


----------



## debodun (Mar 19, 2020)

Reminds me of the story:


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Jokes/comments/37xfqd


----------



## Don M. (Mar 19, 2020)

Churches are no safer than any other place where people gather...in fact, they may be even more risky since there is probably no one "sanitizing" the pews, and many of the parishioners are of the ages at most risk.  Until there is a treatment/cure for this virus, many months from now, staying away from crowds is perhaps the best, and only, defense


----------



## oldman (Mar 19, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Churches are no safer than any other place where people gather...in fact, they may be even more risky since there is probably no one "sanitizing" the pews, and many of the parishioners are of the ages at most risk.  Until there is a treatment/cure for this virus, many months from now, staying away from crowds is perhaps the best, and only, defense



All of that is probably true, but one’s faith does have value. Only a fool knows that faith alone isn’t going to prevent them from getting the flu or any other disease. But, if I do get the flu and then seek medical aid, what’s the harm with me asking the Lord to allow the medicine to work and cure my illness? Having faith gives one hope and like Tim Robbins said in the movie, “Shawshank Redemption,” “Hope is a good thing.”


----------



## Homeschoolie (Mar 19, 2020)

People can pray at home. If they feel the need to join with others, use technology. Conference calls, Skype and numerous other ways to have the whole congregation pray with each other at the agreed upon date and moment in time. 
For those in the congregation who don't have/use technology they can still join into the prayer at the exact same time...Since the belief is that the prayers can join with other prayers and travel out into the cosmos where God is, it makes no difference that all the prayers didn't get transmitted from the exact same building!


----------



## win231 (Mar 19, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Oh good.  Yet another thread that can disintegrate into hateful anti-religious comments.


LOL!!!


----------



## win231 (Mar 19, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Churches are no safer than any other place where people gather...in fact, they may be even more risky since there is probably no one "sanitizing" the pews, and many of the parishioners are of the ages at most risk.  Until there is a treatment/cure for this virus, many months from now, staying away from crowds is perhaps the best, and only, defense


Sanitizing might show a lack of faith.....


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 19, 2020)

win231 said:


> I've witnessed this in other activities.  They are probably demonstrating their faith by taking risks to prove God will protect them.



And that's just crazy, irresponsible behavior.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 20, 2020)

win231 said:


> Sanitizing might show a lack of faith.....


Why be so hateful?   I'm not a Christian but I don't make it my business to insult people who are.  So juvenile.


----------



## win231 (Mar 20, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Why be so hateful?   I'm not a Christian but I don't make it my business to insult people who are.  So juvenile.


Not hateful.  Just honest.  Only hateful if the truth angers you.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 20, 2020)

win231 said:


> Not hateful.  Just honest.  Only hateful if the truth angers you.


Yeah.  It's hateful and uncalled for.  But you know that.  (And each of us has our own truth.)


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Sunny (Mar 20, 2020)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/nati...bc5e46-6872-11ea-b313-df458622c2cc_story.html

Is there no bottom limit to human stupidity?


----------



## CarolfromTX (Mar 20, 2020)

I think there is a good deal of hysteria going on. You have only to look at the empty shelves to see that. But the corona virus is real, and anyone with any brains is taking care. I hate having to wipe down everything that comes in the house, but that's the reality today. I even wiped down the mail. There will always be idiots out there. Look at the kids on the beach for spring break. As far as I know, the churches here have cancelled any gathering and will live stream services. Sigh. This too shall pass.


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 20, 2020)

Believe me - it's not just a church thing. Many responsible churches are no longer meeting.

Take a look around you - you see many groups still gathering together - need an example look at those on spring break, those that insist on going to casinos, bars, restaurants, sporting events, ect. until they are made to shut down.

Do you blast all college kids, gamblers, etc. for the acts of some? Rather simple minded to do so and only makes the problem worse. We need a community spirit, so let's ditch this us against them mindset. What purpose does it serve?

I don't want everyone to think just like me - why would you?


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 20, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> I think there is a good deal of hysteria going on. You have only to look at the empty shelves to see that. But the corona virus is real, and anyone with any brains is taking care. I hate having to wipe down everything that comes in the house, but that's the reality today. I even wiped down the mail. There will always be idiots out there. Look at the kids on the beach for spring break. As far as I know, the churches here have cancelled any gathering and will live stream services. Sigh. This too shall pass.


My mail looks pretty sad after I've sprayed it with Lysol. 
But nothing is coming in my house before being disinfected.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 21, 2020)

> Believe me - it's not just a church thing. Many responsible churches are no longer meeting.
> 
> Take a look around you - you see many groups still gathering together - need an example look at those on spring break, those that insist on going to casinos, bars, restaurants, sporting events, ect. until they are made to shut down.
> 
> ...


 






Gardenlover, I don't know if your huffy response was meant for me, but I'll answer as if it was anyway.

Your first sentence is scrambled logic. "Believe me, it's not just a church thing. Many responsible churches are no longer meeting."  That would only make sense as an answer to the insane cult in my article if I said, "Well, ALL the churches are in denial about this pandemic."  Who has said, or even implied, anything like that?  Please don't put words in my mouth.

Sounds to me as if you are being somewhat defensive about anyone criticizing anything ANY church does, even the nutty (and dangerous) ones!  No one is lumping them all together in the same basket, except possibly you.

The same goes for your question, "Do you blast all college kids, gamblers, etc.?"  According to the logic I see in your post, it is unacceptible to criticize anything anyone, or any group, does, because then it looks like you are criticizing a lot of other people who have not done that thing!  Good lord, this is political correctness run amok!

So, let's not criticize the Nazi party in WW2 because there were plenty of good Germans.  Let's not criticize the 9/11 terrorists because there are plenty of good, peaceful Muslims.  And so on.  Here's a news flash: If people are behaving wrongly, or exhibiting gross stupidity, they deserve to be criticized for it. No one needs to be apologetic about saying, "This is insane!"

And if you go back to my original note on this, I was providing a link to an article in the Washington Post, one of our top newspapers, not a rag that is out to slander anyone or any religion.  Maybe it's time to chill a little?


----------



## terry123 (Mar 21, 2020)

I think I posted elsewhere but my Episcopal church sent an email saying services were cancelled for the next 2 weeks.  This includes all events, potlucks, etc.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 21, 2020)

When I went to the eye doctor yesterday, the entire staff that helps with patient care wore masks, except this one very nice young man who has taken care of me before. I asked him where his mask was. He said God would protect him and joked.."don't you see this protective bubble around me".  I said No. And God needs to tell you to wear a mask. The tech who was taking photos of my eyes for the doctor cracked up. People need to remember the saying "God helps those who help themselves".  Just because one believes God will protect him/her, doesn't mean he or she should jump in front of a moving bus.


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 21, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Gardenlover, I don't know if your huffy response was meant for me, but I'll answer as if it was anyway.
> 
> Your first sentence is scrambled logic. "Believe me, it's not just a church thing. Many responsible churches are no longer meeting."  That would only make sense as an answer to the insane cult in my article if I said, "Well, ALL the churches are in denial about this pandemic."  Who has said, or even implied, anything like that?  Please don't put words in my mouth.
> 
> ...


Huffy - Me? It had nothing to do with your post, in fact I had to go back and read what you said. Perhaps you're defensive, maybe not. Mine was a general statement on the whole thread. You've read WAY too much into my words. Comparing my thoughts to Nazis or terrorists is simply wrong. I agree it is time to chill a little.


----------



## oldman (Mar 22, 2020)

No services at our church again this week. Some churches here in PA are streaming their services online, but I doubt if our church will do that. I don't think we have the technology needed to be able to stream. I guess the Pastor could Facetime or maybe do Skype, but we have several elderly in our church who I doubt could even turn on a computer let alone Skype.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 22, 2020)

It is my opinion,( I have to say that because of the high tension right now) that true communion with God is not done when waking to action, or while people are watching you.  It's done in quietness, aloneness and humbleness.  One should be in a state of respect and reverence.  I believe one single prayer can slow time, change the predetermined destiny of mankind and change the entire world.  If you understood the power and depth of sincere, focused thought, men would be developing the strength of thought and the quality of thought.  They would be using this to communicate in private with their God  to enact wonders on the Earth.  and . . FEEL!  Feelings are the true words of God.
If the thought force is illusive and undefined, WRITE to God.  This will be read and understood.   But,ask your desire not for yourself but for the WORLD!  
Please forgive my sermon.  I've written a few books about this.  It's in me.  Can't stop it.  
People arn't admitting it but they are afraid.  This makes people react in strange ways. We all just have to try to understand and be kind.


----------



## oldman (Mar 22, 2020)

Gaer said:


> It is my opinion,( I have to say that because of the high tension right now) that true communion with God is not done when waking to action, or while people are watching you.  It's done in quietness, aloneness and humbleness.  One should be in a state of respect and reverence.  I believe one single prayer can slow time, change the predetermined destiny of mankind and change the entire world.  If you understood the power and depth of sincere, focused thought, men would be developing the strength of thought and the quality of thought.  They would be using this to communicate in private with their God  to enact wonders on the Earth.  and . . FEEL!  Feelings are the true words of God.
> If the thought force is illusive and undefined, WRITE to God.  This will be read and understood.   But,ask your desire not for yourself but for the WORLD!
> Please forgive my sermon.  I've written a few books about this.  It's in me.  Can't stop it.
> People arn't admitting it but they are afraid.  This makes people react in strange ways. We all just have to try to understand and be kind.


I don’t quite understand everything that you have stated. However, I do believe in prayer, whether it’s alone or with the communion of others. I do pray by myself, most everyday.

I was reading a few of the posts on this forum just this morning. Some of the posters stated that they don’t pray very often, some wrote that they only decided to pray due to the virus killing so many people around the world and other reasons, but to me, it sounded almost like they were ashamed to admit that they pray or were embarrassed by praying.

I say to each his/her own, but just pray. There us power in prayers.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 22, 2020)

Have seen this circulating on facebook.  Apparently not penned by that pastor...


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 22, 2020)

Gaer said:


> and . . FEEL!  Feelings are the true words of God.



I dunno ...it's my (alliterative  ) observation that a lot of feelings are fickle and fleeting.


----------

